# Insulating an insulated garage door?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not going to make any difference if it's an unheated garage.
Ceiling needs to be air sealed and insulated.
Almost never does the builder spend the extra money to add the needed insulation in the ceiling or seal it properly before covering it all up.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Addin' those panels from yer kit, won't do a darn thing for ya,...

I'd sooner think it leaks around the joints in the door,...

Do ya use the door,..??


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

The threshold seal is most important if door is insulated already, then the jamb weatherstripping. Foam board insulates (keeps) the cold out, just as it also insulates the warm in. Think walk-in cooler...

You should really insulate the ceiling with FB to decouple it from garage slab temps, then add 5/8" Type X (fire-code) drywall on it, *Fig.7;* http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-009-new-light-in-crawlspaces/

Gary


----------



## savingpennies (Dec 19, 2020)

nutlog said:


> My garage (and the bedroom above it) are very cold and not insulated very well. Big picture, we'd like to re-insulate the whole garage, but for the time being we're just trying to warm it up however we can. I was at work looking at rigid-foam garage door insulation kits:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





joecaption said:


> Not going to make any difference if it's an unheated garage.
> Ceiling needs to be air sealed and insulated.
> Almost never does the builder spend the extra money to add the needed insulation in the ceiling or seal it properly before covering it all up.


i followed this video 



 and it made a massive difference. it was any easy roll out batt insulation with optional radiant barrier. i have a minisplit but even with it off its now 20 degrees warmer in winter and 15 degrees cooler on average. plus my humidity issues have resolved which helps with the wood i store in there.


----------

